# Wha cha get fer Christmas?



## MA-Caver (Dec 26, 2003)

What was your favorite gift? 

In-so-far (waiting on snail-mails) gotten Gift cards from Wally-world (Walmart)... guess I can pick out my own this year. But I DOUBT that I'll find any MA stuff at THAT store. Oh well...


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 26, 2003)

My favorite gift?  Uhhh, I got the usual stuff given to moms, BUT I plan on reading some of my son's books.  He got the second series of the Deltora Quest.  The new second series are on Shadowlands (3 books so far).  Should be as good as the first series (8 books).

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 26, 2003)

We're gonna have our Christmas after Christmas this year 

But I did get a new hardcover book from Seig, I've been waiting for .. 4th in the David Farland   RuneLord series.. Good stuff 

Chronuss got me Bath & Body works goodies 

Seig got a 'personalized' Photo Cd  and will be getting his 53" big screen TV in a couple weeks.. Our best gift was our financing approved to build our house..


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 26, 2003)

My favorite present was me starting kenpo at a new school on the 22nd of Dec. I'm still a little sore. The school where I was training went MMA on me, which is fine, but I will now be training in traditional EPAK. If you live in the Spokane are come train with us at "Kickin' Fun Family Martial Arts and Activity Center".
Sean


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2003)

My favorite was the two Sayoc Kali videos that I got.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 26, 2003)

Arni- Told you you'd like like the vids!!!

It seems I'm mostly getting fat this year.  I was forced to eat for 4 hours straight last night; my mom brought late xmas dinner to my room mate and I today, the house if full of baked stuff.....

Thankfully quite a few books to read while I digest!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

$65 in Borders gift cards 

...and a new wallet...FINALLY!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2003)

My daughter got a Borders gift certificate, so we're going there Tuesday (it's an hour's drive for us).


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

Went on Saturday morning...the Borders that I go to is just down the road from where my sister works in Delaware, and I had to take her in that morn', so I went and spent $40 of it already....


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 29, 2003)

If you are wintering in Delaware you ougt to come bang sticks with our little group of reprobates....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 29, 2003)

Maybe. When, where, and how much?

...and is it accessible via the Dart busses? Cuz I'm out of a car right now...


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 29, 2003)

The only gift I got was a Bottle of Captain Morgan, so I gotta say, that was my favorite, by default.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 29, 2003)

6 foot - 2 weight - temple fork fly rod with a STH cassette reel

There are bunches of little streams about that are too small for my 9 foot rods, so this is exciting. The Season officially opens on January 1 for open water. Let's hope the temperature stays warm. 

I'm told that the fish will bite if the water gets above 45 degrees. Go Neoprene! 

Mike


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 29, 2003)

About £300 towards a video camera so that I can finally stop just writing movies.....and MAKE them as well  I still need about £200 but I should be able to get it for my birthday in March


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 29, 2003)

My friends got me a cute, cuddly, soft teddy bear! I think my plush duck will be ousted outta bed for a while...or I'll just drown in them *grin*

MOB - g'luck on your movie making endeavors!


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 29, 2003)

> Maybe. When, where, and how much?



PM me.  Next session next Monday.  Free for visting MT members.
and yes, DART accessible (Lancaster Pike).


----------



## Seig (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *PM me.  Next session next Monday.  Free for visting MT members.
> and yes, DART accessible (Lancaster Pike). *


Please don't hurt the orange belt(that's Tess's job).  She is not very experienced with sticks.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 30, 2003)

Yesh we must get the Orange belt up to par with sticks.. so I can spar her ~!!

If she behaves I may let her use my LaCrosse gloves... *wicked grin*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yesh we must get the Orange belt up to par with sticks.. so I can spar her ~!!
> 
> If she behaves I may let her use my LaCrosse gloves... *wicked grin* *




*hides*


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 30, 2003)

To bring this kinda back on topic.. I got those LaCrosse gloves for Christmas last year.. Think I've only used them 2x since then  

And on the Christmas note.. Was surprised over the weekend when I got a big box of 'smelly stuffs' from someone I wasn't expecting a gift from.. Gee all this 'smelly stuff' I'm getting.. Some kinda message?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 30, 2003)

Seig & Tess, I think your financing for your house is teh best gift. 

I got clothes, and this is great, as I asked for them , I hate clothes shopping. I also got a Barnes & Noble gift card and some Drill Bits.

I think the best, was being able to buy things for all my nieces and nephews. Being able to see them open their presents.

I also bought some things for myself for the house


----------



## clapping_tiger (Dec 30, 2003)

My favorite was a homebrewing kit, and a gift certificate to the Homebrew store.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Seig & Tess, I think your financing for your house is teh best gift.
> 
> I got clothes, and this is great, as I asked for them , I hate clothes shopping. I also got a Barnes & Noble gift card and some Drill Bits.
> ...



Rich,  Yes indeed it is.. and it was really all we wanted *happy smile*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Rich,  Yes indeed it is.. and it was really all we wanted *happy smile* *



Does the Big screen TV go with the New House? I bet this would be great for watching Martial Arts Viedos


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 30, 2003)

hehee yeppers.. It will go where'ver we go 

Seig's already making mention of which DVDS will be great on the big screen


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2003)

With the gift cards from friends and family I got me a new pair of boots that can be worn year-round. Can't wait to try em out in a cave.   If need be I may get another pair so that one will be exclusive to my favorite non-MA thing to do. 

Happy New Year Ya'll


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 31, 2003)

Late Christmas/New Years gift....the news that my car is totaled. That means I'm bummin it and hoofin it where I need to go because I doubt, seriously, that I'm gonna get another car without having to give up Kenpo to pay for it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *My favorite was a homebrewing kit, and a gift certificate to the Homebrew store. *



I homebrew too Man, we should swap recepies.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Late Christmas/New Years gift....the news that my car is totaled. That means I'm bummin it and hoofin it where I need to go because I doubt, seriously, that I'm gonna get another car without having to give up Kenpo to pay for it. *



I got a Car you can have CHEAP.  The only catch is you have to come get it.

Its a 1977 Plymouth Delta 88.  About 50 feet long and 1 mile to the gallon...

Ok, that is an exaggeration.  But it is a HUGE and Massive piece of American Steel.  

Ill let you have the beast for... say,  200 bucks.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I got a Car you can have CHEAP.  The only catch is you have to come get it.
> 
> Its a 1977 Plymouth Delta 88.  About 50 feet long and 1 mile to the gallon...
> ...




Plymouth or Oldsmobile    Delta 88? If it is the Oldsmobile it should have the 355 Rocket if it is a V8. They were nice cars.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Plymouth or Oldsmobile    Delta 88? If it is the Oldsmobile it should have the 355 Rocket if it is a V8. They were nice cars. *



I believe you are right, now that I think about it, it is an Oldsmobile.

My bad.  

It is indeed a V8

You wanna buy it?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I believe you are right, now that I think about it, it is an Oldsmobile.
> 
> My bad.
> ...



Does it run?

How much rust? I expect some 

Any of the power stuff still work?

And it woudl not be me, but a friend, unless Rusty wants it. SHe gets first dibs .


----------



## Seig (Dec 31, 2003)

Giving Rusty an Olds with a V8 in it would be like giving Daffy Duck a case of TNT.........


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Giving Rusty an Olds with a V8 in it would be like giving Daffy Duck a case of TNT......... *



Exactly! Rich, it's all yours...


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 1, 2004)

Yes, but giving it to Rich is more like giving Daffy Duck a case of C4.  Turning a Detroit engineer loose with a fixer-upper like that.....   Can I drive it when I'm out there?


----------



## ABN (Jan 2, 2004)

My Christmas...


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABN _
> *My Christmas... *



Is it your rifle, or is it the opportunity to go shooting?


----------



## ABN (Jan 2, 2004)

mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine

It's an H-BAR in 5.56mm with standard sights and match grade barrel. Fires like a dream....I am very happy. Of course now, with the baby due, this will probably be the last big toy I get for a while...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Does it run?
> 
> How much rust? I expect some
> ...



PM me and Ill tell you everything I know about it...

UNLESS ABN wants to Trade me for that SWEET RIFLE...

Heh heh.  Ill even throw in an 88 EX500 Ninja on the Rifle trade.

Damn.  I have FAR too many motor vehicals for someone who is NOT into engines...


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 5, 2004)

Got a cable modem for Christmas...and an upgrade on cable service...more channels.

I got my wife a TiVo...and I think she might let me use it one of these days.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## oldnewbie (Jan 5, 2004)

Santa brought me a replica of the Ranger sword from Lord of the Rings


I was surprised the neighbors didn't call the cops while I was out back, yelling war cries, and swinging my shiny toy. (boy my forearms are sore....)


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 6, 2004)

> I was surprised the neighbors didn't call the cops while I was out back, yelling war cries, and swinging my shiny toy. (boy my forearms are sore....)


 My neighbors have come to expect this sort of thing from me.  They stand on their back porch and enjoy the show now-a-days.  They don't talk much though, can't imagine why 


> It's an H-BAR in 5.56mm


 Does the H-bar have the same sort of "Twang" sound on the return spring on the M-16a2 had?  .223 is a good, flat shooting caliber, trouble is we can't hunt with it here in Va as it is considered to small a round to effectively take down a deer.  Happy shooting!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 6, 2004)

> I was surprised the neighbors didn't call the cops while I was out back, yelling war cries, and swinging my shiny toy. (boy my forearms are sore....)



That's because it was a Ranger sword.  Had it been the sword of the Witch King of Angmar, the cops would have certainly shown up.  And then a really short cop would have shot you in the leg.  Then a female cop would have shot you right in the head.

They have a protocol in many departments for dealing with these situations.  One has to be careful not to be confused for a disciple of Sauron.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## someguy (Jan 6, 2004)

I got a wok.  Now I need some thing to cook in it.


----------



## oldnewbie (Jan 6, 2004)

> That's because it was a Ranger sword. Had it been the sword of the Witch King of Angmar, the cops would have certainly shown up. And then a really short cop would have shot you in the leg. Then a female cop would have shot you right in the head.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 2fisted (Jan 6, 2004)

We got a digital camera.  I want to take pictures of EVERYTHING now.


----------

